
Nowcasting of Population Alcohol-Related Harms Using Bayesian Timeseries Methods - DanBC
https://alcoholchange.org.uk/publication/nowcasting-of-population-alcohol-related-harms-using-novel-bayesian-timeseries-methods-and-synthetic-controls
======
DanBC
The full title is "Nowcasting of Population Alcohol-Related Harms Using Novel
Bayesian Timeseries Methods and Synthetic Controls" which is a bit of a
mouthful and too long for the HN title.

